# code adoption



## charlie (Aug 23, 2011)

If a jurisdition has not officially adopted 2010 CBC is it mandetory that they enforce it, or do they enforce only the code cycle that has been adopted?


----------



## cda (Aug 23, 2011)

what has been adopted, but they can reference other codes, but normaly not as an enforcement tool if it is addressed in the currently adopted code.

do you want to give details??


----------



## charlie (Aug 23, 2011)

The 2007 CBC was adopted and the process of adopting the 2010 CBC is miving slow. Are we still required to enforce the 2010 codes?


----------



## Mark K (Aug 23, 2011)

You can only enforce the code that has been adopted.

In California the state says that the 2010 CBC will be come effective on Jan 1, 2011 even if the jurisdiction takes no action.  Thus in California you currently must enforce the 2010 CBC and cannot enforce the 2007 CBC.

The only reason for for a jurisdiction in California to formally adopt the CBC is in the event you wish to adopt local ammendments.  All previous local ammendments to the 2007 CBC are null and void as of 1/1/2011.  There are limits on the nature of local ammendments to the CBC that can be adopted by local jurisdictions in California and it is suggested that many of the local ammendments in the past have been improperly adopted.


----------



## charlie (Aug 23, 2011)

That is exactly what I figured, but I just wanted confermation.


----------

